
Why iTunes Isn’t Bloated (2015) - mrzool
https://www.kirkville.com/why-itunes-isnt-bloated/
======
mattnewton
I am not convinced the UI is not bloated and buggy. Who cares if the app is
tiny if it regularly shows unrendered json to me, is confusing as hell to be
subscribed to a monthly service but sometimes still be asked to pay for songs,
and generally feels slapped together with all the tiny menus full of ad-hoc
options.

I mean why even write this? To convince apple they shouldn’t improve this
mess? Clearly people perceive it as bloated, and customer perception is as
good as it gets for feedback when you have a brand like apple.

